# Recent harvest info ?



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Does anyone have a link for up-to-date spring harvest info ? just curious. I can't seem to find anything about it . Thanks in advance.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...-400-wild-turkeys-during-first-week-of-season
This was the only thing I've seen, not sure what the final season total was.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

22,571 turkeys harvested for 2018 spring season. About a 7 1/2 % increase from last year.


----------

